# Internetzugang sperren? Weiß jemand Rat?



## Mehrwert (10 November 2009)

Hallo!

Jetzt hatten wir schon wieder das Problem, daß wir ein neues Handy angeschafft haben und alle sind anscheinend so eingestellt, daß man bei der geringsten Berührung sofort eine Internetverbindung aufbaut.

Ich weiß mir nicht anders zu helfen und lösche immer alle Verbindungsprofile, was dann zur Folge hat, daß man keine MMS mehr verschicken kann.

Lässt man nämlich das MMS Profil drin, geht das $%&§!" Handy über das MMS-Profil ins Internet.

Gibt es da keinen besseren Weg?


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2009)

*AW: Internetzugang sperren? Weiß jemand Rat?*



Mehrwert schrieb:


> Gibt es da keinen besseren Weg?


Doch, rufe die Hotline deines Providers an und lasse den Zugang zum GPRS manuell sperren. Dann kannst du nur noch telefonieren und SMSen.


----------

